# Erupções vulcânicas e os seus efeitos no clima



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

É habitual falar-se no seguimento dos Vulcões dos efeitos dos mesmos no clima de cada vez que temos uma erupção. Resolvi criar este tópico para reunir alguns artigos e a discussão sobre os mesmos. O impacto dos vulcões pode ser significativo em determinadas circunstâncias ou pode não o ser. Por vezes arrefecem tremendamente a Terra, noutras condições podem até aquecer. 

A leitura da serie de artigos que vou colocar vai ajudar a compreender a complexidade do assunto e também ajuda a perceber o importante papel dos vulcões nos muito criticados modelos climáticos dado que as erupções significativas são boas para testar e validar de forma prática muitos factores dos próprios modelos.


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 11:15)

Comecemos por um artigo sobre a recente erupção do Redoubt e dos porquês desta erupção provavelmente ter até à data um efeito menor no clima




> *Redoubt volcano unlikely to have a major climate impact*
> Alaska's Redoubt Volcano continues to erupt, with the latest blast coming just after midnight Eastern time (7:41pm AKDT). The latest eruption threw ash 50,000 feet into the air, but the ash has settled to the ground and the ashfall advisory for cities to the north and northwest of Anchorage such as Talkeetna has expired. Redoubt is located about 100 miles southwest of Alaska's most populous city, Anchorage. The prevailing southerly winds deposited a swath of ash about 200 miles long to the north of the volcano (Figure 1). Redoubt last erupted between December 1989 - April 1990, and its ash clouds presented a major hazard to aviation. On December 16, 1989, Redoubt's eruption spewed ash into the air to a height of 14,000 m (45,000 ft) catching KLM Royal Dutch Airlines flight 867, a Boeing 747 aircraft, in the plume. All four engines stalled and the aircraft plummeted 13,000 feet before the pilot was able to restart the engines and land safely in Anchorage. The total costs to the aviation industry from the 1989 - 1990 eruption were about $100 million. Eighty percent of these costs were due to damaged equipment. For more information on the Redoubt eruption, check out the Alaska Volcano Observatory home page.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 11:17)

Agora um artigo mais abrangente com interessantes dados do passado, com muitas ligações externas e com um gráfico impressionante da simulação da erupção do Toba há 74,000 anos, com as temperaturas um ano depois a manterem-se em Terra cerca de 12 a 16ºC mais baixas a nível global.



> *Volcanic Winter*
> 
> _"The sun was dark and its darkness lasted for eighteen months; each day it shone for about four hours; and still this light was only a feeble shadow; the fruits did not ripen and the wine tasted like sour grapes."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 11:50)

Agora um exemplo de uma grande erupção não tropical ocorrida em 1912, a do Vulcão Novarupta no Alasca a sul do circulo Árctico, a maior erupção do século XX equivalente à do Krakatoa de 1883, mas em que os efeitos no clima foram diferentes de outras erupções como as tropicais, afectando por exemplo as monções na Índia trazendo tempo quente e seco aquela região.



> *Huge volcano blast tweaked world weather*
> 
> In June 1912, Novarupta—one of a chain of volcanoes on the Alaska Peninsula—erupted in what turned out to be the largest blast of the twentieth century. It was so powerful that it drained magma from under another volcano, Mount Katmai, six miles east, causing the summit of Katmai to collapse to form a caldera half a mile deep. Novarupta also expelled three cubic miles of magma and ash into the air, which fell to cover an area of 3,000 square miles more than a foot deep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Agora um link para estudo muito completo de 30 páginas sobre esta temática:



> *VOLCANIC ERUPTIONS AND CLIMATE*
> Alan Robock
> Department of Environmental Sciences
> Rutgers University
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 12:08)

Para finalizar por agora, um estudo português e espanhol recente (Trigo et al. "Iberia in 1816, the year without a summer") sobre o "Ano sem Verão" na Península Ibérica devido à erupção do Tambora na Indonésia em 1815.



> INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL OF CLIMATOLOGY
> Int. J. Climatol. (2008)
> *Iberia in 1816, the year without a summer*
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

interessante


----------

